# Misa



## pinky (Nov 21, 2015)

@phinds 
@Mr. Peet 


I just started turning a hollow vessel but do not want to continue because not much excitement for the wood. It started as a full limb. It had a tag on it from Forgotten Woods which are no longer in business but harvested quite a bit in Peru. The tag is marked Misa. I was able to find some info. Eschweilera coriacea. Anyway, if either of you or both want this for your collection, it is free for the taking. I can cut to what size you want, It is about 5" in both directions. I can cut in half if you both want a piece or smaller for cheaper shipping, let me know.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 21, 2015)

John,

Yeah, that does look pretty bland for a bowl, although sometimes after you get something smoothed and finished it can be surprising.

Anyway thanks for that. Since the wood is relatively obscure, it's not one that I would put on my site but Mark collects EVERYTHING and I"m sure he' like to get it. Looks like enough that he can make a sample sized piece for his collection. You can send it to either of us since we get together every now and then. 

Coincidentally, he just just 5 minutes ago left my place. He had stopped by briefly pick up a few dozen of his samples I had borrowed and to drop off a couple of cool "birdseye" ash and curly ash pieces for me to take pics of.

Paul


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow John, That is an awesome offer, and I thank you very much. I will also decline since my samples finish at 3"inches wide by 6" inches long and 1/2 inch thick. Being just under, I would laminate, however, with doing so, it changes the perspective of the wood. For shrub species, that makes total sense, but for tree species, I try to hold off on laminates and attain solids. 

I do not have any of this species and thank you again for the wonderful offer. Have you ever experimented with wood coloring? Might want to try mimicking "Carob" or another exotic. I would experiment on it. Sounds like a great opportunity to expand your learning curve and maybe benefit several of us along the way. Just got back in tonight so sorry for the slow response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky (Nov 22, 2015)

No problem guys.... I knew it wasn't all well known and thought I would make the offer. It is good advice to experiment with this piece and I will do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

